# java cache löschen/ausschalten bzw. Browser Applets entwickeln



## aktivfrühstück (22. Feb 2010)

Moin,

ich möchte mich mal in Java Applets probieren, jetzt habe ich das Problem, das meine kompilierten Klassen vom Browser einmalig in den Cache geholt werden und dort solange ich den Browser nicht vollständig schließe verbleiben. 
Zum debuggen und probieren möchte ich aber, das bei jedem Reload des browserfensters auch das Applet komplett neu geladen werden soll. 
Nach langen suchen und probieren (zb. ausschalten speichern temporäerer Dateien) bin ich zu keinem Ergebnis gelangt 

Wie entwickelt ihr denn Browser Applets?
Wie kann man unter Win7 den mistigen Cache deaktivieren?


----------



## Jango (22. Feb 2010)

aktivfrühstück hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann man unter Win7 den mistigen Cache deaktivieren?



Was hat das mit Windows 7 zu tun?


----------



## Gastredner (22. Feb 2010)

Benutzt du Firefox? Wenn ja: Strg + Shift + R sollte die aktuelle Seite komplett neuladen, also ohne Zugriff auf die Cache-Inhalte.


----------



## Michael... (22. Feb 2010)

aktivfrühstück hat gesagt.:


> Wie entwickelt ihr denn Browser Applets?


Wenn ich sowas machen würde: in einer IDE (z.B. Eclipse)


aktivfrühstück hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann man unter Win7 den mistigen Cache deaktivieren?


Keine Ahnung wie das in Win7 bzw. dessen InternetBrowser ausschaut. 
Aber vermutlich kann man hier genauso wie in den älteren Browsern mit F5 bzw. Strg+F5 ein erneutes Laden der Originalseite erzwingen.


----------



## aktivfrühstück (22. Feb 2010)

Hey,

also weder mit 
Strg + Shift + R
noch mit 
Strg+F5
gehts.
Das einzige was funzt ist, browser komplett schließen und neu starten.
Kann man evt. die funktion destroy() im quellcode angeben?

Ich rufe das Applet mit einem perl-skript auf und möchte später zusätzlich noch Datenbankwerte verarbeiten, daher wollt ich ein Fremdprogramm (wenn es anders geht) vermeiden.

Einzigstes Probelm ist eben das Laden der java daten bei einem reload.
Nutze win 7 und firefox, win 7 sagte ich, da ich schon irgendwas gelesen hatte vom löchen temporärer Daten (was auch nicht funktioniert hat)


----------



## Michael... (22. Feb 2010)

mit Strg+H zum Verlauf und diesen Löschen?


----------



## Marco13 (22. Feb 2010)

Schau mal ob du irgendwo (Z.B. im Menü unter "Extras", oder von der Taskleiste) die "Java Console" aufmachen kannst, dort kann man mit "x" den Classloader-Cache löschen.


----------



## aktivfrühstück (22. Feb 2010)

Joooo
@ Marco das funzt 
in der Java - Konsole ClassLoader-Cache löschen bringts  wie gewollt.
Noch besser wäre das zu automatisieren oder gar nicht erst Cachen, aber das ist schonmal ein sehr guter Anfang
Danke an alle für die Tips


----------



## Michael... (22. Feb 2010)

Weiss nicht wie das bei Dir aussieht. Folgendes könnte helfen:
Systemsteuerung --> Java (Control Panel) --> Reiter Allgemein --> Temporäre Internet Dateien
--> Einstellungen --> Applets anzeigen... --> Haken raus bei Caching aktivieren


----------



## aktivfrühstück (22. Feb 2010)

bei den temporären Dateien und Dateien löschen gibt es bei mir nur 2 Auswahlmöglichkeiten, 
-Anwendungen und Applets
-Verfolgungs- und Protokolldateien

wobei das erste nicht auswählbar ist, weil ich bei den Einstellungen bereits "Temporäre Dateien auf Computer belassen" entchecked habe

Keine weiteren Checkboxen vorhanden, warum kann ich nicht sagen.


----------

